# Home property tax



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We in North Dakota perhaps pay more attention to income tax than property tax. We like to think that because we are conservative our taxes are low. We look just next door to Minnesota and feel sorry for the folks over there when we see their income tax.

Hold on to your seats. In the Jamestown Sun yesterday there was an eye opener. Which city in North Dakota do you think has the highest property tax?j Nope, not Fargo, Mandan. Second place goes to Jamestown, then Williston.

The author had his facts together and compared the taxes for a house like his very own, which was $149,800. In Mandan he paid $3604, and in Jamestown we pay $3527. Do you have any idea what they pay in other states?
Lodi, California $1498, that's right half as much in California. Do you think we are being ripped off?
St. Cloud, Minnesota $1,470
Cheyenne, Wyoming $1,010

Yup, we are some of the highest in the nation. How does land taxes in North Dakota compare to other states? Is that just as extravagant? Does anyone know?

I guess I will stop bragging about income tax in North Dakota.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

My home is worth approx 200k at the moment, and the last bill for my yearly property taxes totaled just under 1k. I do expect this to go up, as my "assessed value" just went up 30%. I will know more in June when I get my next tax bill.

We also have no state income tax 

Sounds like you folks are getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Plainsman there is a error in your figures or where ever the figures came from for California. California has a thing that is called proposition 2 tax reform that was put in place 20-30 years ago. Here is how it works..... say in Lodi you buy a home for $100,000. Your property tax for the first year will be $1,000 per year which is roughly 1% of purchase price, not the figure actually used but as a example. Each year the taxes go up a very small amount. Now lets say 5 years later that home was sold for $350,000. The new owner will then start out with $3,500 a year tax base. This was brought about by a tax revolt because elderly and retired people were being taxed out of their homes. In 1988 I bought a home in the Bay area and my taxes started out at about $1,200 a year and were around $1,600 a year 12 years later when I sold the house, and I won't tell how much I sold it for. The lady living right next to me when I sold my home was living in a house almost identical as mine and was paying $340 a year but she had bought her home many years before I purchased mine. I thought it was a really good system to protect those looking to retire in their own home. That $1498 figure for Lodi was most like a average and certainly didn't cover some of the $600,00-$800,000 homes being built in Lodi today.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The author in the article (letter to the editor in Jamestown Sun) stated that he was basing all his tax quotes on a $149,800 home. He stated that the figure for Mandan where he lives was the tax on his home which is worth that much. He then stuck with that value for all other homes in all other states. Of course I am only using the figures he stated, and have not taken the time to check these out.

Gun owner I forget which state you are from. Evidently South Dakota. I am sure other states have no income tax also, but I am not familiar with them. If you wouldn't mind telling me, what state are you from?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Actually Im in Sunny Las Vegas, NV 

But my heart is in the country....


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Okay, then that would be correct for a $149,800 home. Your statement that all the locations were based on that price of a home went right over my head.
I do like the prop-2 law in Calif. though as it really does protect home owners in their senior years.

Just for the record my home here in Oklahoma which sits on 4 acres is valued at about $145,000 and I paid $715 in property taxes last year. That is kind of offset by a local 10% sales tax though.

Ever taken a good look at what your property taxes are use for?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I didn't think you could even find a home in Vegas under 300k.
3.5 Million people in Vegas paying 1 to 2 k per house adds up.
3,500,000 x 1500 = $$5,250,000,000. over 5 billion


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I got lucky and bought my place about a year and a half ago for $150. got it for 5k under appraisal when everyone else in town was paying 20-30 over appraisal just to get a place. To say I played the game well would be an understatement. Lady luck also granted me favors bordering on the obscene.

Its not much for what ya pay for. I gre up in this neighborhood, and no matter how much I pay, I think of this as an $85k house.

I've done lots of repairs, and have plenty more to go, but its home and Im happy. I've got 1200 sq ft on just under a 1/4 acre. Actually a pretty big sized lot for a vegas neighborhood. All the new stuff sits on an average of a tenth. Houses are getting crammed together like japanese hotel rooms.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer ... your numbers are way, way out of whack ...

First ... nowhere near 3.5 million in Vegas ... something over a Million (and that is Las Vegas, North Las Vegas and Henderson ... the entire valley). I have to admit it is headed toward the two million mark rapidly.

That incudes all members of individual familys living under one roof, so residential property ownership is well below that.

Just to be certain perspective is not lost ... :-?

To be sure though ... Las Vegas is a city with near two million human beings running the streets at a given time during the busy season.

Also ... Yeap plenty of houses in the area under $300,000.00 ... You might not want to live in the areas some are located in, but there are plenty of them. Even mine is under that threshold and I live in a pretty decent neighborhod.

My property taxes have been around $1,100.00 on a house worth approximately $270,000.00 which is not too far off the "median price" in the valley :wink:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

George Sinner was trying to tell us that years ago when he was Governor of this great state.

He was trying to tell everyone that this was going to be a mess if our legislators didn't address it soon.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What about other property taxes like land tax? How about the tax on business properties? I don't know about these, but are we just as out of touch with the rest of the nation with these taxes? I would like to compare these also, mostly to see if taxes are equitable within the state.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Assessed at just under 60 and taxes are just about 800 here in NW Nodak.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I stand corrected, was just trying to get a ballpark figure.
That didn't include any hotels ect....
But I was way off on the population, herd that number last time I was there, should have check my source better.


----------

